# ~Tree Houses~



## Dabs

Building tree houses is probably called a hobby, and a hobby is in the same category as arts & crafts, so check out these little gems of tree houses!
Some are spectacular!


----------



## Dabs

I think when I was a child, a tree house was a piece of wood setting across the most perfect tree branches we could find, with a sheet tossed over top


----------



## Nosmo King

Code violations!!!  Oh dear God!  The code violations!


----------



## syrenn

yeah..but do they have plumbing.....


----------



## Nosmo King

syrenn said:


> yeah..but do they have plumbing.....


or electricity?  or an HVAC system?  I can see the fenestration issues from the photos.  Roofing, siding, foundation problems not to mention the infestation that is inevitable when living in a tree!


----------



## strollingbones

o come on the best tree houses are with stolen materials....pallets and such....we would go to construction sites and pick up nails and such.....screws were better but what the hell did we know....the tree house was dangerous and never lasted that long but it was a site to see....


----------



## Dabs

strollingbones said:


> o come on the best tree houses are with stolen materials....pallets and such....we would go to construction sites and pick up nails and such.....screws were better but what the hell did we know....the tree house was dangerous and never lasted that long but it was a site to see....



~LoL~
So true!!


----------



## Dabs

Nosmo King said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..but do they have plumbing.....
> 
> 
> 
> or electricity?  or an HVAC system?  I can see the fenestration issues from the photos.  Roofing, siding, foundation problems not to mention the infestation that is inevitable when living in a tree!
Click to expand...


Shit...I dunno, I dunno, I dunno....I just thought the photos were neat, thought I'd share, I didn't build them, I have no clue what they look like inside...they are just very different....houses in trees


----------



## Defiant1

I remember those days........

Tree houses made great "Doctor Offices"


----------



## Ringel05

I prefer cliff houses....


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> I prefer cliff houses....



YIKES!
No thanks.....I need land, lots of land


----------



## sparky

Dabs said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o come on the best tree houses are with stolen materials....pallets and such....we would go to construction sites and pick up nails and such.....screws were better but what the hell did we know....the tree house was dangerous and never lasted that long but it was a site to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~LoL~
> So true!!
Click to expand...


well that describes my house to a T.....


----------



## jhadha

Mikkelsen said:


> Those are some really spectacular tree houses. I don't quite like those tree houses that don't in reality, look like tree houses.
> 
> This one, in particular is awesome! The interior of a beautiful, comfortable, luxurious treehouse!! It looks so cozy...



this looks superb,..i like the light and you can relax 

those tree house are awsome too


----------

